# Latest CSPC hearing report concerning tablesaw safety



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.cpsc.gov/LIBRARY/FOIA/meetings/mtg11/adler03022011.pdf , Thankfully they have got it right I believe. I guess those calls to my Congressman where worthwhile afterall.While we did not see I 2 I on everything he did agree that throwing money at this and wasting taxpayer funds simply for the greed of 1 individual was a concern and hopefully his calls to the CSPC were a factor in their decision to not warrant certain types of technology as a standard for the future and to allow the industry to monitor itself. I did however find the PTI's study of 10 yrs to be interesting considering all that Gass has manufactured data to the contrary regarding tablesaw accidents. Now if we can just focus on getting the Insurance lobby to ignore him as well we can get back to woodworking and making stuff rather than worrying whether or not we'll have a voice in the future of powertools and not be forced to purchase expensive overated ,overpriced tablesaws in the future


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update & we'll all be watching this one.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks. It is nice to know that the concerns shown by LJs and other boards on this subject have made it into the meeting and that common sense is not an outmoded concept.


----------

